# Giant Sylml Cockapoo pup!



## Meri (Jan 11, 2013)

Does anyone have a cockapoo from Sylml (dad Zack, mum Sally - Show cocker)?

Colin is now 7 months and he's a big boy! 8.9 kilos, 13 inches high to the shoulder and about 27 inches nose to base of his tail.

People keep telling me because he has these huge paddy paws (ugh i love them!) that he will grow much bigger.

He already looks bigger than his parents although his mad fluffy coat makes him look much bigger than his little raggedy wet self!

Freaking out as we met a massive cockapoo at the weekend and didn't realise they could get so big!

We love him to bits whatever size he ends up but would love to know if anyone has sylml dogs, how big did the get to?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

!3 inches at 7 months is actually quite small.i look after two 7 months old american cockapoos and both are around 15-16 inches at the shoulder,an average size i think so i definately dont think your oy will be much bigger xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I have 2 of zacs daughters echo 4years is just over 17". Delta 3years is 16"


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes he sounds pretty average size to me. I guess about 15/6" at shoulder and weighing 12ish kg when full grown. Time will tell!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Would love to see a photo of your Big Boy  

My American girl is nearly 18 months and is 8.5kgs, not sure on height but she is smallish for a Cockapoo . 

I'm sure Colin will be just perfect 

xxx


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane is an American toy mix, she is two years old, 10 inches to the shoulder, and 4.1 kg (9 lbs)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds pretty average to me. I don't believe the big paws = big dog thing.. Some people just have big feet!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger is one year and is 20 pounds. and would guess about 18 inches high at the sholders .so i don't think your puppy is that much out of size


----------



## scholt (Jun 20, 2013)

We need a pic!

People are always going 'oooh look at his big paws' when meeting Pip. I think he'll stay pretty small though


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Get that doggie wet I'm sure he won't have big feet then lol, it's all fur xx


----------



## Meri (Jan 11, 2013)

*here's a pic*

i think i've managed to attach a pic of him here posing for the camera.
Don't have any of him standing next to anything that indicates his size!
I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I agree about the big paws thing - shouldn't mean he'll be massive.

Can't believe how much we love this dog! It's not normal.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh he is gorgeous


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh he's gorgeous I really want him as my second poo Sylml is not far from me hehe love him love him :kiss::hug::ilmc: that picture has cheered me up after this morning thank you x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Colin looks lovely.... And cheered Diana up, good boy xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh hes a stunner!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Those paws are normal - big and fluffy - all furry hair and no paw haha, I bet he shrinks in the wash!!?


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

WOW - he looks just like my Treacle in the face - they have exactly the same parents from SYLML except Treacle is 2 !
Treacle is 15 kg - haven't measured her height for a while but she is medium size for a cockerpoo - my friend has a huge specimen and they can get quite large.
watch his paws for grass seeds -that lovely paw fur is a magnet for the blighters!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh Treacles little bro xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami is 22 lbs and Carley is 17 lbs . . both are American/Toy? I think Sami is big for a toy, but I love his size. Carley is shorter than Sami and I think she is full size now. I will measure them when they finish thier naps!! lol WOW . . Little tiny Amie Jane!! Thats carry around tiny!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes when ginger gets her hair cut ,Haa Haa her feet get three sizes smaller...LOL


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhhh....what a gorgeous handsome boy 

I know how you feel... I am OBSESSED with Molly...It's not normal :laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is 23 pounds at a year old. Willow is already 16 at Sun months and almost as tall. 
You should check out the how many cans high is your cockapoo. That will give you a good idea. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## LittleDoodles (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Meri, I hope you don't mind me replying after so long...I was searching for posts about Sylml and came across yours. I was just wondering what size Colin (who is gorgeous by the way!) grew to? I've been researching breeders and just wanted to get as much info as possible  Thanks so much for any help! Kate


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh isn't Colin lovely! I'm not suprised you love him so much! 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------

